# NO lynching please!



## cumminsa (Apr 2, 2011)

OK. I joined the list because I have an interest in getting some Egyptian spiny mice. Any available? I would prefer adults but dont need breeders.
Any help?
Alex


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.You don't provide any info on location which would help your search for mice.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## cumminsa (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry. I Live in MAryland just outside of Washington DC. 
Thank you
Alex


----------

